
The Case of the Suffocating Woman - networked
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/04/05/the-case-of-the-suffocating-woman/
======
novia
This is extremely interesting! I have deadly food allergies which can send me
into anaphylactic shock, and it is truly terrifying when it happens. I also
occasionally get panic attacks, and I never thought to correlate the two.

I remember in elementary school I would sometimes have panic attacks, and I
would be hyperventilating and crying. For some reason my teachers thought I
was faking to get attention, and they would pull me out into the hall and tell
me, "stop crying," which of course didn't help, and actually made it worse. I
didn't yet have the words to tell them, "I am having a panic attack."

Additionally, I'm extremely sensitive to anything involving choking. Once I
was taking a self defense class, and we were learning how to break free of a
choke hold. For practice I was supposed to pretend to choke my friend who was
taking the class with me, and they would practice the technique. I had just
barely put my hands on her neck before I started crying and going into a panic
attack. I obviously had to exit the class at that point.

